# Need tuna fix



## captianmitch41 (Oct 5, 2009)

Long time tuna fisherman. Looking for trip this weekend or? Will share all cost!tuna!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Live in Missouri City - fish freeport*

Hay guys I am looking for a fishing bud who resides in the 77459 area- Missouri City Tx. We can meet at my house to leave I can go most days with a days notice-have sold my off shore boat and now am fishing out of a 16' tin boat that has a wide beam and will fish three. Can stay all day if needed-wife gives me a hall pass to do so. Non smoker but enjoy a few cold beers if I am not driving. We can fish anywhere that the waves permit and I do not care if it is live bait or plastic.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay tuna guy my boat wont do that


----------

